# help with laboring goat -- first time midwife here...



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I am starting to get worried about Emily, who has been in some kind of labor since last night. She started with amber goo (this is amniotic fluid right?) around midnight... since then has been showing minor contractions (arched back/tail movement when standing up, straightened bracing legs when lying down). Most of the websites I read say that birth is imminent once the amber goo starts coming out. But it's 5 a.m. and still no sign of bubble or hooves. Just a constant stream/string of amber goo leaking out. 

Emily has been stretching, getting up, lying down, pawing the ground, talking to me and the kids. BUT, I don't think she has gone into "heavy labor" yet. I guess my question is... should I be worried now? Will I KNOW when she's in heavy labor? I am worried that this is going on too long, but maybe it hasn't really started yet... Any help/advice appreciated. I have spent the entire night in the barn combing the internet for kidding info, and I've already done that soo many times...

ray: for a safe delivery...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If it were me I would go in and see if the cervix is open. If it is then you wont feel anything stopping you from getting in up to your wrist. If you can get in without hitting the cervix the kids are probably positioned wrong and you will need to help get them in place. 

Plus with all the goo her cervix needs to be open, its just a question of how much. 

Wash your hands up good before you go in and try to wash her back end up a bit.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah you can go in a bit to check an see how everything is progressing.

But some do have the goo up to 12 hours before kidding.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Make sure when you go in, to clip your fingernails and take all rings off. You should be feeling for two feet and a head. 
If they are breach then you will fee a butt, if that is the case push it back up in her so you can use a finder to get they feet out, when you have the feet out make sure you pull WITH the contraction.

If you feel two feet and you can feel a shoulder, then you have to try to get the head in position. It can be a little hard if the baby is push hard against the hip, again push the baby back in and get that head around.

I know this is you first time but you can do it. If you need to talk to someone please call me at 719-440-1623 Lori


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

One of my does labored like that for 22 hours.... she waited until I fell asleep and then delivered healthy twins... I don't know if one was breech or what slowed it down... but we lucked out and both her and her kids were fine. As a side note... she wasn't in heavy labor for the 22 hours. She was doing the same as your doe but she never got down to business and started pushing. If she were pushing and nothing was coming out... then I would go in ASAP.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies. It was a loooong night and after posting I still wasn't sure whether she was in labor or not. But eventually I realized that she wasn't actually pushing yet... she was just contracting. Once she started pushing, which was really obviously different from what she'd been doing, the babies were out in less than half an hour. Everyone says "you'll know when they're in hard labor" and I guess that's true... if you don't know, they're probably not in hard labor yet!

Sadly, the first baby was stillborn. :angelgoat: He was breech, she had no problem delivering him, but he had no heartbeat and didn't move at all... I cleaned him off and tried to resuscitate him but there was no hope. I was really crushed, my first kidding was a dead kid, and he was an absolutely gorgeous buckskin with extensive white. But... there were TRIPLETS hiding inside of her, which I hadn't even hoped for! So he was quickly followed (and by quickly I mean a minute or two between births at most) by two healthy babies... not too much time for sorrow when there are two adorable kids bouncing around!! Thank goodness I had company or there's no way I could have gotten everyone cleaned off by myself, it all happened so quickly. So now I have :kidblue: :kidred: up in the barn with mama!!

I am eating breakfast finally, and totally covered in dried up goo... wow it really is a messy process, and you really do need like 20 towels, but so amazing to be able to help a tiny little creature into the world! Thanks everyone for your help and support... this forum is wonderful.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your new arrivals!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on two healthy babies! :stars: Once you all get some rest, we want pics!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

good for you! great job.  

cant wait to see them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats...on the wee ones... :thumb: :greengrin: 

I am sorry for the loss of the little boy...  :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations!  on your two new widdle ones, cant wait to see pics!

So so sorry you lost the little boy 

I have had a similar experience to you, the doe never seemed to progress from early stages of labour to hard labour. Well when I finally went in, the first kid was breech, and dead. So she couldnt get it out and I think thats why she never progressed to hard labour. He was followed by two live kids. Maybe like your doe she would have eventually got him out, I dont know. And my favourite girl Charlotte did something similar, just stayed in early stages because she had four legs and no heads coming - tangled up twins. She ended up needing a caesar. 

Give your two little ones a snuggle for me <3


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the two that survived!!!!! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Praise God that she was able to deliver the first one without any trouble. 

I can wait to see your new babies. Now how about some pictures?


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad you was able to be there and help Emily with her birthing,,,,, so sorry though for the stillborn boy :hug: ,, but good to know you have a new boy & girl from your girl Emily and all is well. Congrats on a job well done and soo glad you was able to be there to help your girl.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations on the babies!! And a girl too!! That's just wonderful!!

I feel for you on the first stillborn... My first baby out of my new buck this year was born just before I went out to check on my doe, she was dead on arrival, possibly she got stuck in the sack while mom was delivering others and suffocated within minutes. I was crushed, absolutely crushed, felt that I let my doe and this baby down. It's very hard to deal with. But we both got some beautiful healthy babies too and that's a blessing!! You should be very thankful and proud of yourself, you were a wonderful mom & were there cheering your doe on & supporting her 110%! Great job!! :thumbup: 

Do we get to see pics?


----------

